# Clout is discontinued



## MSullins (Oct 16, 2013)

So now that Mardel is discontinuing Clout, what are good alternatives to use other than Metrozidenal to cure Malawi Bloat?

Would Prazi pro or seachem paraguard be a good alternative?

Don't plan on getting any bloat, but want to be prepared in case I need to act. Want to use my remaining clout as sparingly as possible.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

you can still buy metronidazole, in bulk power form even. From my research, metro and/or prazi are both common for bloat, often used in combination with each other. Prazi can also be bought as bulk powder. General cure I believe actually contains both together already in little packets.


----------



## MSullins (Oct 16, 2013)

Is prazi pro really good bloat? Or as good as clout is for it?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say no. Metronidazole would be my first choice for treating bloat.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I use both Metro + Prazi.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Praziquantel is effective against cestodes and monogeneans, neither of which are responsible for what is thought to cause bloat. Were I to add another med to metro when treating for bloat, it would be an antibiotic to combat possible infection as a result of bloat.


----------

